# Sub-forum removal info PLEASE READ



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys, there was just way too much drama and board rule violations going   on so all sub-forums were removed last night for review. 

 We were having to moderate way too much stuff because of members not   following the board rules. Some sub forums were not being moderated by   the advertiser so it made moderation a full time job. Some advertisers   themselves were routinely breaking the rules and we would have to send   them reminders to keep their sub forums within the rules. IM sent   reminders, mass PM's and tried to get everyone to follow the rules but   in the end it was clear that we would always have to clean up messes. At   this point if we continue to see rule violations we will have to close   accounts.

 Anyway, there will likely be some tweaks as we go forward but this is for the best and for everyones safety.

*Warning:* There will not be any illegal source discussion allowed on the board. Source discussion will likely result in an immediate banning from IM.

Advertisers may have banners, reps and loggers but NO source discussion.

Thanks


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 6, 2012)

So I should'nt talk about my Halo for her trial?


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> So I should'nt talk about my Halo for her trial?



Legal product sources are perfectly fine to talk about especially if its one of our advertisers.

No illegal source discussion.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 6, 2012)

I realize Prince is trying to protect this community, but how do we protect Prince?

If BB.com was just slapped with those fines for selling "legal" supplements, why does prince think it's a good idea to still sell his "legal" supplements.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> I realize Prince is trying to protect this community, but how do we protect Prince?
> 
> If BB.com was just slapped with those fines for selling "legal" supplements, why does prince think it's a good idea to still sell his "legal" supplements.



this is not about IronMagLabs it's about IronMagazine  Forums.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> I realize Prince is trying to protect this community, but how do we protect Prince?
> 
> If BB.com was just slapped with those fines for selling "legal" supplements, why does prince think it's a good idea to still sell his "legal" supplements.


Please keep this thread on topic. 

Thanks


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sometimes when things spin so far out of control it has to be brought back to the infant stage to get complete control. 
Prince and Heavy are doing what has to be done. Without rules there is chaos and thats not good for anyone involved.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 6, 2012)

Those trends were definitely getting out of hand.  It's just a shame that a few irresponsible subforums ended up punishing the sections that did police their own content.  In the end it's in the best interest of everyone.. even though it sucks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 6, 2012)

Proving once again Ironmagazine is still all about their members..



Can't make everyone happy, but when they realize how they just got thrown into a safety zone, they'll be thankful later...


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sometimes when things spin so far out of control it has to be brought back to the infant stage to get complete control.
> Prince and Heavy are doing what has to be done. Without rules there is chaos and thats not good for anyone involved.



I blame WithoutRulers as well for all.


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 6, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Those trends were definitely getting out of hand.  It's just a shame that a few irresponsible subforums ended up punishing the sections that did police their own content.



This!  But I can't help but wonder, if admin starting banning people either temporarily or permanently if the behavior would've stopped without us losing the sponsor section.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 6, 2012)

This was a long time coming. Everyone was posting way to much info and nothing was getting done. Like heavy said it was to much work to police the forum up . It all goes back to this thread you guys should read it and understand why things are the way they are. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/163842-trust-me.html


----------



## chold (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Guys, there was just way too much drama and board rule violations going   on so all sub-forums were removed last night for review.
> 
> We were having to moderate way too much stuff because of members not   following the board rules. Some sub forums were not being moderated by   the advertiser so it made moderation a full time job. Some advertisers   themselves were routinely breaking the rules and we would have to send   them reminders to keep their sub forums within the rules. IM sent   reminders, mass PM's and tried to get everyone to follow the rules but   in the end it was clear that we would always have to clean up messes. At   this point if we continue to see rule violations we will have to close   accounts.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update and explanation


----------



## euroking (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys its Prince decision

Respect it ore move on to other places

there is a reason why he maked this decision

and you guys will probaly see it soon WHY he did it


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 6, 2012)

euroking said:


> Guys its Prince decision
> 
> Respect it ore move on to other places
> 
> ...



You don't have to tell me twice I trust you .....http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/163842-trust-me.html


----------



## teezhay (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit...I understand you guys gotta do what you gotta do, but the ability to log on, browse through a sponsor's board for logs, labs, and reviews was a big part of what made this my favorite forum. Hopefully an alternative solution will be implemented at some point that addresses the rule-breaking problem, while still making it easy to research a source before sending them our money. 

Again, you do what you gotta do.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Shit...I understand you guys gotta do what you gotta do, but the ability to log on, browse through a sponsor's board for logs, labs, and reviews was a big part of what made this my favorite forum. Hopefully an alternative solution will be implemented at some point that addresses the rule-breaking problem, while still making it easy to research a source before sending them our money.
> 
> Again, you do what you gotta do.



In a few weeks we may implement something that addresses this but in the meantime product loggers are fine.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> In a few weeks we may implement something that addresses this but in the meantime product loggers are fine.



Will the lab testing board be kept the same? Glancing at it now, I see there's still source discussion, and that's pretty important to the purpose of the board.


----------



## ddeal1 (Jun 6, 2012)

heavy, i respect yours and prince decision but would it have been a little simpler to address the people involved since not all broke the rules. again not calling you out i respect you


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Will the lab testing board be kept the same? Glancing at it now, I see there's still source discussion, and that's pretty important to the purpose of the board.



Lab testing on products will remain but it will/is being moderated.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

ddeal1 said:


> heavy, i respect yours and prince decision but would it have been a little simpler to address the people involved since not all broke the rules. again not calling you out i respect you



That was exactly what we did at first but it became apparent that it was not going to work without a HUGE wakeup call. 

Give us time to tweak things over the next few weeks brother.

Thanks


----------



## colorado (Jun 6, 2012)

Good job Heavy.    Kids don't like being slapped on the hand. But that's just because they don't understand the pain of putting their hand in fire. 

Thanks for helping us not get burned.


----------



## Kirk B (Jun 6, 2012)

it's his board he want's to protect the community and thats what should count!!! now about banning people if they go crazy overboard then yes but there should be a warning given to them unless they just don't give a fuck at all I guess ?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> it's his board he want's to protect the community and thats what should count!!! now about banning people if they go crazy overboard then yes but there should be a warning given to them unless they just don't give a fuck at all I guess ?



I hate banning guys and it's almost always used as a last resort but for right now source discussion is going to likely get a guy banned much faster. We are very serious about this and all the mods have been asked to address any and all rule violations.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm disappointed because the good sponsors and reps who DID MODERATE their sections are being penalized for the bad behavior of the rest


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 6, 2012)

Dear Heavyiron,
You're only one who has problem, from thousands of board members only you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm disappointed because the good sponsors and reps who DID MODERATE their sections are being penalized for the bad behavior of the rest



Agreed


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2012)

give this a little time, things may loosen up.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince said:


> give this a little time, things may loosen up.



i understand the immediate reason for this decision, but please consider those of us who followed the rules and made your jobs easier...hell, i had a big part in developing the posting rules you adopted here


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 6, 2012)

I think this will chase away all the hot heads on this board, the young and dumb.  Keeping those who understand the game, and who go through the proper steps to get things resolved here, in turn making this a much more organized/safe board once again.  I see what your doing now Prince...


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Jun 6, 2012)

well hopefully u can come up with a solution that works for everyone because this was the best laid out forum i.m.o.


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 6, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i understand the immediate reason for this decision, but please consider those of us who followed the rules and made your jobs easier...hell, i had a big part in developing the posting rules you adopted here



We treated the EK forum just like any other forum on other boards, because on most other boards people get banned for Dom. source discussion. So it was standard operating procedure. I could never believe all the loose shit that went on here. Only a matter of time.


----------



## ddeal1 (Jun 6, 2012)

guys again i respect u and ur decision im not going anywhere


----------



## chold (Jun 6, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i understand the immediate reason for this decision, but please consider those of us who followed the rules and made your jobs easier...hell, i had a big part in developing the posting rules you adopted here



I would have to second that. Irish always seemed to be on top of shit...


----------



## VonEric (Jun 6, 2012)

I totally agree that shit was getting outta control.. What do you expect them to do.. Still love the site and hope it goes well in whatever direction it heads.. Much respect to Heavy, Prince and the other responsible mods/reps like Irish and Lords... VE


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2012)

good move!


----------



## CooperT (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope you the best Prince. Will stick around and see how it goes. I agree with OP, best laid out board of all.


----------



## mlg (Jun 7, 2012)

great board.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 7, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> We treated the EK forum just like any other forum on other boards, because on most other boards people get banned for Dom. source discussion. So it was standard operating procedure. I could never believe all the loose shit that went on here. Only a matter of time.




I second this, I spent ALOT of time on Ek's board when I first got here and the mods were always on top of things. I've looked through all the forums and theirs always seemed to be the best moderated. Also a trustworthy company and one I'd have no hesitation reccomending to a friend, even though I generally stick to dom now


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i understand the immediate reason for this decision, but please consider those of us who followed the rules and made your jobs easier...hell, i had a big part in developing the posting rules you adopted here




Yes, you did.  The problem is A LOT of others who didn't.

Is it fair?  No, but it's in the best interest of all for the time being.

Thank BigBenj.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 7, 2012)

I appreciate this move Prince and Heavy. It is sobering to see what we have come to love a lot about this forum be stripped away. Maybe everyone will play by big boy rules, wake up from this experience and quite taking the powers that be kindness for a weakness. It is everyone's responsibility to police each other up here instead of promoting ignorance. Now heavy and prince show pics of you both with nothing else on except the new IML t-shirt.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 7, 2012)

in for IML modeling contest


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 7, 2012)

i think its safe to say we all break the rules sometimes. i know ive done it lmao. but i must say i never got any mass pm;s about board rule violations or anything. but owell shit happens my bad!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^True story. I believe everyone gets caught up time to time, has beef with a sponsor or just gets excited about goodies and goes off the beaten path.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2012)

changes are in the works...


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow. This is def a surprise. I only really posted/read in one of the sub forums and that one was kept in check from what I could tell. 
I learned a lot from there and its sad that future members won`t get to read and learn. But, if this is what has to be done then that's it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 7, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> ^^^True story. I believe everyone gets caught up time to time, has beef with a sponsor or just gets excited about goodies and goes off the beaten path.



exactly, or gets hammered and creates a thread we dont remember lmao! but one way or another i think we all need to step up the game, members need to think b4 they post (myself included) and mods need to, warn, ban, suspend and take action against certain things. its the only way things will get fixed, everyone has to do there part


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2012)

When do I get Banj's personal information?


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol ^^


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Dear Heavyiron,
> *You're only one who has problem*, from thousands of board members *only you.*



I can guarantee you that was not the case.


----------



## squigader (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear that something is being thought of. I can see some of the more obvious reasons behind the decision, and they're certainly the right ones.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 8, 2012)

They will eventually bring it back once there members get slashed in half, all there sponsored products lose money and no one posts anymore because they went somewhere else.... It's the law of business


----------



## blergs. (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for info!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Its sucks for people like me that want to do contest and what not cant or maybe im wrong please tell me if i am but i cant run a contest or things like that since this went down.I always went to the sub forum FIRST to see what was going on with other source to get ideas.I hope they will be back up like it was.

Thanks for the heads up and i do understand its for all of our protection.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2012)

Advertisers may have banners, reps and loggers but NO source discussion at this time.

Give it a few weeks guys. More changes are coming to loosen things up.

Thanks


----------



## bmw (Jun 8, 2012)

what about in AG?


----------



## euroking (Jun 8, 2012)

People obviously dont understand your thread/posts 

Delete everybody who is writing in anabolic zone we are still here to help blabla

they are promoting when there is not source talk being allowed

they should respect your rules until you and prince come with the new changes

be hard thats the only way people understand it





heavyiron said:


> Advertisers may have banners, reps and loggers but NO source discussion at this time.
> 
> Give it a few weeks guys. More changes are coming to loosen things up.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 8, 2012)

who is


----------



## littlekev (Jun 8, 2012)

dbman said:


> [...]



Negged


----------



## IPGEAR (Jun 8, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm disappointed because the good sponsors and reps who DID MODERATE their sections are being penalized for the bad behavior of the rest



Well said


----------



## airsealed2 (Jun 9, 2012)

ddeal1 said:


> guys again i respect u and ur decision im not going anywhere



This.


----------



## airsealed2 (Jun 9, 2012)

IPGEAR said:


> Well said



By the way, I like this sponsor. Used to be a customer back in the day (before I became a competitor) and they were always good to me.


----------



## bmw (Jun 10, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> By the way, I like this sponsor. Used to be a customer back in the day (before I became a competitor) and they were always good to me.



lmao! Way to show respect! lololololol


----------



## superman39 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 13, 2012)

You guys could create a source board that sponsors on IM  so it would be like a sister site


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 13, 2012)

It would almost operate like a sub forum without exposing IM to any liability


----------



## WendysBaconator (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn this is crazy


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> It would almost operate like a sub forum without exposing IM to any liability



I've seen that done on other boards.  There's a source that has a great site all ready to go for that.  They used to sponsor on a couple other boards.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> You guys could create a source board that sponsors on IM  so it would be like a sister site


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 14, 2012)

What about having a MOD or MODS who's sole purpose is to monitor source section and AT as that at times seems to be where a lot of leaks come from?


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 14, 2012)

Prince said:


>


----------



## blergs. (Jun 14, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> You guys could create a source board that sponsors on IM  so it would be like a sister site



thats what I was thinking too!


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 14, 2012)

I think outside teh box


----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> I think outside teh box



lol!  Pretty easy when you copy it from other boards or ideas that have already been done elsewhere.


----------



## sityslicker (Jun 14, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> By the way, I like this sponsor. Used to be a customer back in the day (before I became a competitor) and they were always good to me.



Well said. IPG is one of the good guys. Great sponsor and very wise member. Much respect.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 14, 2012)

bmw said:


> lol!  Pretty easy when you copy it from other boards or ideas that have already been done elsewhere.


  Bro I am one of the main think tank guys at the other boards  who the fuck do you think created this?: [...] the days of others taking credit for my ideas  and getting away with it are numbered.............


----------



## manibal (Jun 14, 2012)

Agreed. To Meny. Openly.  Are saying. Way to much


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Bro I am one of the main think tank guys at the other boards  who the fuck do you think created this?: [...] the days of others taking credit for my ideas  and getting away with it are numbered.............



I know who you are.  Doesn't mean sites like drugsprofiles sponsoring sites like EF or ology were your idea.  ret used to do that with his gear pics site at EF years before naps came along with drugsprofiles.

You know how it feels to have others taking credit for your ideas, products, etc. feels.  Now don't try to be that guy somewhere else.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes but those sites were controlled but ONE sponsor therefor biased  What I am proposing is a true sister site beholden to NO ONE SPONSOR...................which has not been done before to my knowledge


----------



## XYZ (Jun 15, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Bro I am one of the main think tank guys at the other boards  who the fuck do you think created this?: [...] the days of others taking credit for my ideas  and getting away with it are numbered.............




Stop.

Not everyone may know who you are but I certainly do.  I know about all of the stuff that went on at EF with you back in the day.  

That program is a joke as are you.  You were always much too busy giving information to "Curvy Mommy" in order to truly help anyone else.  I can post the exact things in your "project" if you wish, 99.9% of people here can read what a total joke it truly is.

You don't think outside of the box, you're just a follower who takes other ideas, binds them together and call them your own.  Did Needto finally kick you off EF?  Why are you even here?

I've tried to ignore you since you came over here but this was the final straw.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Stop.  Not everyone may know who you are but I certainly do.  I know about all of the stuff that went on at EF with you back in the day.    That program is a joke as are you.  You were always much too busy giving information to "Curvy Mommy" in order to truly help anyone else.  I can post the exact things in your "project" if you wish, 99.9% of people here can read what a total joke it truly is.  You don't think outside of the box, you're just a follower who takes other ideas, binds them together and call them your own.  Did Needto finally kick you off EF?  Why are you even here?  I've tried to ignore you since you came over here but this was the final straw.


  You know Shit, tell me what you know


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 15, 2012)

Also please tell us who you represent, so I can go to file and list point by point biases, motive etc lol


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2012)

Anabolic Zone, gentlemen, _not Anything Goes._


----------



## bmw (Jun 16, 2012)

lotta product and training advertising going on in here.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2012)

bmw said:


> lotta product and training advertising going on in here.



heavy took care of _that _with razor sharp precision.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 17, 2012)

you ALL gotta make sure you report posts that are against the rules or spamming...sometimes i feel as if i'm the only one who does this...it really helps admin and mods keep the board clean of the bullshit when we do this so they don't have to read each and every single post on the board and can simply read the reported posts and get rid of them and hopefully start banning IP addresses too


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 17, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> you ALL gotta make sure you report posts that are against the rules or spamming...sometimes i feel as if i'm the only one who does this...it really helps admin and mods keep the board clean of the bullshit when we do this so they don't have to read each and every single post on the board and can simply read the reported posts and get rid of them and hopefully start banning IP addresses too



All would be good most times if the AG guys would stay in there


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 17, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> All would be good most times if the AG guys would stay in there



The only AG guy causing probs is gone.  The mods there now are top notch and professional outside of AG.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> You know Shit, tell me what you know




Send me a PM and I'll give you full details.

Stop your crying as well.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 18, 2012)

This looks like a lot of reading.....

Can someone read it for me and then reenact it in interpretive dance?!?


Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> This looks like a lot of reading.....
> 
> Can someone read it for me and then reenact it in interpretive dance?!?
> 
> Thanks



Saney will, just PM him.


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> you ALL gotta make sure you report posts that are against the rules or spamming...sometimes i feel as if i'm the only one who does this...it really helps admin and mods keep the board clean of the bullshit when we do this so they don't have to read each and every single post on the board and can simply read the reported posts and get rid of them and hopefully start banning IP addresses too



reported^^^^^^!!


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> All would be good most times if the AG guys would stay in there



hey, hey!!  I didn't do anything!


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 18, 2012)

bmw said:


> hey, hey!!  I didn't do anything!



You started the tranny revolution here lol


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> You started the tranny revolution here lol



and that's bad...HOW????


----------



## basskiller (Jul 9, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> It would almost operate like a sub forum without exposing IM to any liability



beit here or anywhere else, if he owns it, and is making money from it, then chances are he's exposed.  ask Rick Collins


----------

